# Report!?



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

OK guys .. it's been weeks ( and over month ) since someone said something here. Are the piers closed or what? I'm a surf fisher but like to see what's going on ... come on .... ANYTHING?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ronb said:


> OK guys .. it's been weeks ( and over month ) since someone said something here. Are the piers closed or what? I'm a surf fisher but like to see what's going on ... come on .... ANYTHING?


Mar 3 was over a month ago? I think you set your clocks wayyy too far ahead.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

lol maybe that's why I'm having problems lately. Seen your post king but it was all about nothin'. Thanks though! I'm looking for the bite to pick up. The last post before yours was 1/17.


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

All about nothing is right ! Bite is coming soon Rob


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ronb said:


> lol maybe that's why I'm having problems lately. Seen your post king but it was all about nothin'. Thanks though! I'm looking for the bite to pick up. The last post before yours was 1/17.


It was all about nothing's because there was nothin' there.Everything is east of us right now. Navarre is catching blackfins, spanish sometimes and now a few whiting.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

The fish will get here when the bait gets here. 

Has anybody seen any schools of bait?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

saw on FB 2 nice cobia has been caught from the pier, a 52 and 63 ponders I think...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Realtor said:


> saw on FB 2 nice cobia has been caught from the pier, a 52 and 63 ponders I think...


First one to hit PB pier was 59 pounds, caught Tuesday.


----------

